# I can’t understand how most of you aren’t in extreme anger



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.

You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.

How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 17, 2021)

every girl that has been interested in me already lost their virginty. i really don't give a fuck tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 17, 2021)

PingPong said:


> every girl that has been interested in me already lost their virginty. i really don't give a fuck tbh.


cope


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

PingPong said:


> every girl that has been interested in me already lost their virginty. i really don't give a fuck tbh.


How can you guys cope this hard? I rage everyday at my inceldom cause it’s not fair while you worship chads and self hate like cucks. Can’t believe no one here actually realises how unfair being incel actually is


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How can you guys cope this hard? I rage everyday at my inceldom cause it’s not fair while you worship chads and self hate like cucks. Can’t believe no one here actually realises how unfair being incel actually is


ok


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Aug 17, 2021)

wagecucking to pay for surgeries is probably better than being an angry rotter

might as well go outside and scream at the sky


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 17, 2021)

I don’t really care if I have sex or not, I just see sex as another way normies brag to each other, I’m pretty happy right now and I’m still a virgin and I don’t really care or in any rush to lose it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Why don’t I get reacts anymore lmao. I literally get no reacts fuck this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How can you guys cope this hard? I rage everyday at my inceldom cause it’s not fair while you worship chads and self hate like cucks. Can’t believe no one here actually realises how unfair being incel actually is


Anyone can get laid


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

it is what it is, i just keep going


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Anyone can get laid


doubt


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 17, 2021)

😡😡


----------



## BasedCoper (Aug 17, 2021)

I am fueled with anger (in minecraft)


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 17, 2021)

I am.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

I feel frustrated many times during the day about this.

meanwhile girls


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

JM10 said:


> doubt


You just aren't asking enough times


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> I am.


Lots here deny it. If someone makes a thread about inceldom they pretend they don’t care and they’re “above” others cause they don’t complain. Bruh you’re hurting on the inside just admit you’re angry who gives a fuck what people on an obscure forum think they won’t judge you apart from the retards.


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Why don’t I get reacts anymore lmao. I literally get no reacts fuck this forum.


Shit thread


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Anyone can get laid


agreed, most here are standardcels tbh


----------



## BasedCoper (Aug 17, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I feel frustrated many times during the day about this.
> 
> meanwhile girls
> View attachment 1274826
> ...


Why is every foid today bi? Is it a quirky personality trait?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 17, 2021)

Because that is beyond our control. We can't change the past and can only move forward. That's a defeatist mentality. Unless you wanna rot forever and die alone. We have solutions like osteotomies and implants. You need money for these surgeries. You can only focus on what you can control. Screaming at the sky and praying won't do anything. Shit I'm the user with the worst suffering on this forum, due to my accidental injury, and gave me deformity. But somehow I'm still optimistic, and always was a defeatist in my life and not doing anything. I know now that it won't do anything. Just gotta keep moving forward. If it's affecting me negatively then I ignore those thoughts, and constantly remind myself that it's beyond my control, and keep thinking about things I myself can control.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

BasedCoper said:


> Why is every foid today bi? Is it a quirky personality trait?


it's called a chadsexual


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> agreed, most here are standardcels tbh


Many here can even get laid with Stacie's


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

BasedCoper said:


> Why is every foid today bi? Is it a quirky personality trait?





Latebloomer10 said:


> it's called a chadsexual


And harem adaptation


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> agreed, most here are standardcels tbh


People here would fuck a girl that they would deem ugly online, if she gave them attention irl. The reason people are incel is cause girls never give them attention even the ugly ones irl. People can say whatever they want about how ugly models are but irl they’d fuck the shit out of them. What people say online doesn’t equal their standards irl, they’re incel for a reason cause no woman wants them irl.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> You just aren't asking enough times


elab bruh


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

JM10 said:


> elab bruh


Ask a girl to go out everyday until she says yes


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> People here would fuck a girl that they would deem ugly online, if she gave them attention irl. The reason people are incel is cause girls never give them attention even the ugly ones irl. People can say whatever they want about how ugly models are but irl they’d fuck the shit out of them. What people say online doesn’t equal their standards irl, they’re incel for a reason cause no woman wants them irl.


high iq


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> they’re incel for a reason cause no woman wants them irl.


Anyone can get laid


----------



## Warlow (Aug 17, 2021)

my dyslexia is so bad I read the title as "extreme sugar" at first, that scares the shit out of me, I might be disabled unironically


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 17, 2021)

Warlow said:


> my dyslexia is so bad I read the title as "extreme sugar" at first, that scares the shit out of me, I might be disabled unironically


Same tbh. But nothing I can do about it. Gotta deal with cards you've been dealt wit


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Ask a girl to go out everyday until she says yes


that’s harassment if your ugly like me


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> People here would fuck a girl that they would deem ugly online, if she gave them attention irl. The reason people are incel is cause girls never give them attention even the ugly ones irl. People can say whatever they want about how ugly models are but irl they’d fuck the shit out of them. What people say online doesn’t equal their standards irl, they’re incel for a reason cause no woman wants them irl.


Well then maybe they should fix their personality and get laid with their looksmatch (ugly girls)
hypergamy is a myth @Biggdink


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

JM10 said:


> that’s harassment if your ugly like me


Mere exposure maxx until she looks at you as a Chad


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 17, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> I don’t really care if I have sex or not, I just see sex as another way normies brag to each other, I’m pretty happy right now and I’m still a virgin and I don’t really care or in any rush to lose it tbh


How old are you?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> hypergamy is a myth


Hypergamy is indeed a myth 

Most people on here highly overrate themselves and think they deserve a Nordic Stacy when they're actually coping Dravidians


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> How old are you?


39


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> high iq


Some users say muh Madison is ethnic high tier becky with shit body, muh x girl ogre posts is a becky at best, irl they would literally wet themselves if one of my girls told them they’re cute 


Men will literally fuck most girls so how can anyone be volcel tbh? You are low T if a girl hits on you irl and you don’t smash tbh, any man with healthy T levels would smash.


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Aug 17, 2021)

this didint happen to me atleast have fucked 2 virgin girls and 2 married never got bullied i mog many of my cousions brothers most of the male population here is subhuman


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Some users say muh Madison is ethnic high tier becky with shit body, muh x girl ogre posts is a becky at best, irl they would literally wet themselves if one of my girls told them they’re cute
> 
> 
> Men will literally fuck most girls so how can anyone be volcel tbh? You are low T if a girl hits on you irl and you don’t smash tbh, any man with healthy T levels would smash.


So if Lima or Ambrosio hit on you, would you fuck them as well?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

@turkproducer @itisogre @Copeful @kjsbdfiusdf what’s so funny? Women are everything for us there’s no denying it. They’re why we wake up everyday to wageslave with a bunch of nerds.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 17, 2021)

I used to think like that but thats a crazy mindset if you think, I cant revolt against the world simply because Im not 5 PSL jfl, nobody neither deserves or doesnt deserves to be chad, its basically random. I would like to be a Chad like some friends I have, but Im not so what can I do?? Go ER? Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> So if Lima or Ambrosio hit on you, would you fuck them as well?


Yes I even admitted on here I fapped to Lima, by model standards she isn’t top tier for me, i prefer girls like Palvin but irl I’d obviously fuck


----------



## gamma (Aug 17, 2021)

Another hapa on his way to go ER


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @turkproducer @itisogre @Copeful @kjsbdfiusdf what’s so funny? Women are everything for us there’s no denying it. They’re why we wake up everyday to wageslave with a bunch of nerds.


Anyone can get laid


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Women are everything for us there’s no denying it


nah
its cucked to base ur entire existence on some cumdumpster who wouldnt even spit in ur direction if it meant to save ur life


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

itisogre said:


> nah
> its cucked to base ur entire existence on some cumdumpster who wouldnt even spit in ur direction if it meant to save ur life


That's why we should bring Islam to the west. 

Women don't deserve rights


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Yes I even admitted on here I fapped to Lima, by model standards she isn’t top tier for me, i prefer girls like Palvin but irl I’d obviously fuck


Didn't expect that but fair play.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> I used to think like that but thats a crazy mindset if you think, I cant revolt against the world simply because Im not 5 PSL jfl, nobody neither deserves or doesnt deserves to be chad, its basically random. I would like to be a Chad like some friends I have, but Im not so what can I do?? Go ER? Lmao


It’s just an emotion lol, you are allowed to feel angry it doesn’t make you a monster


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 17, 2021)

Remember: if you take the virginity of a girl, she will always remember you, and she will always wants to come back to you. My ex is still crazy for me and i can only laugh about the situation.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> It’s just an emotion lol, you are allowed to feel angry it doesn’t make you a monster


Ion feel this emotion anymore


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> @turkproducer @itisogre @Copeful @kjsbdfiusdf what’s so funny? Women are everything for us there’s no denying it. They’re why we wake up everyday to wageslave with a bunch of nerds.


women aren’t everything


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

rockndogs said:


> she will always remember you


She won't


----------



## Deleted member 13592 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


I have done that. Took my gfs virginity when she was 14


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> She won't


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

rockndogs said:


>


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 17, 2021)

another copy pasta


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Ok


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> women aren’t everything


They are a basic need you need them to stay sane 

Once you have them you can be content and focus on other things


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They are a basic need you need them to stay sane
> 
> Once you have them you can be content and focus on other things


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

You can get laid too btw OP, you just aren't trying hard enough


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> How old are you?


19


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> 19


Over


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> They are a basic need you need them to stay sane
> 
> Once you have them you can be content and focus on other things


i don’t think so, not to the extent you say anyway. i think this thought of yours is exacerbated by the fact you are lonely with no friends 

i do agree you somewhat need women to have a normal functioning life, but it’s not like you’re some truecel and can never get anyone


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 17, 2021)

Im lol


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i don’t think so, not to the extent you say anyway. i think this thought of yours is exacerbated by the fact you are lonely with no friends
> 
> i do agree you somewhat need women to have a normal functioning life, *but it’s not like you’re some truecel and can never get anyone *


I am tho you’re just biased since you’re a normie and think everyone is like you

You’re just like a foid muh being virgin isn’t bad ur anger is cause u have no friends  what a hypocrite when u only joined this site because of women 

If you were still a virgin at 19 you’d be livid like me


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 17, 2021)

burrito1337 said:


> I don’t really care if I have sex or not, I just see sex as another way normies brag to each other, I’m pretty happy right now and I’m still a virgin and I don’t really care or in any rush to lose it tbh


low t


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I am tho you’re just biased since you’re a normie and think everyone is like you
> 
> If you were still a virgin at 19 you’d be livid like me


1. I wasn’t always a “normie”. I’ve always been a bit non NT i can just fraud it when necessary
2. I didn’t exactly have a chad filled life, I wasn’t often treated as the first option, first kiss at 15 first slay by 16 etc etc, but all of them got bored eventually and left me, because I wasn’t the chad nt guy they want (I assume anyway)
3. I have felt much better in stretches of time where I don’t have to deal with the pains of dating as a sub chadlite man, not only because of this, but just because the time alone has allowed me to realise that other people are hardly even secondary to my own happiness


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

rockndogs said:


> Remember: if you take the virginity of a girl, she will always remember you, and she will always wants to come back to you. My ex is still crazy for me and i can only laugh about the situation.


sometimes cope, girls who used to bark and beg on text now treat me like i don’t exist jfl 

women forget you much quicker than you think, even if they are virgins and you lost it with them


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> If you were still a virgin at 19 you’d be livid like me


Not really
I’m truecel and it’s not that bad tbh
just stop caring about women and focus on other stuff


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> Not really
> I’m truecel and it’s not that bad tbh
> just stop caring about women and focus on other stuff


i thought you’re nordic iranian indic slayer?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> Not really
> I’m truecel and it’s not that bad tbh
> just stop caring about women and focus on other stuff


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> Not really
> I’m truecel and it’s not that bad tbh
> just stop caring about women and focus on other stuff


ok sendhil


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i thought you’re nordic iranian indic slayer?


nah that's @AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 1. I wasn’t always a “normie”. I’ve always been a bit non NT i can just fraud it when necessary
> 2. I didn’t exactly have a chad filled life, I wasn’t often treated as the first option, first kiss at 15 first slay by 16 etc etc, but all of them got bored eventually and left me, because I wasn’t the chad nt guy they want (I assume anyway)
> 3. I have felt much better in stretches of time where I don’t have to deal with the pains of dating as a sub chadlite man, not only because of this, but just because the time alone has allowed me to realise that other people are hardly even secondary to my own happiness


Imagine being me and having acne during your hs years, I’d literally have 1 slay if I didn’t have cumskin skin genes


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


take the buddha pill nd calm down..desperate dog


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Imagine being me and having acne during your hs years, I’d literally have 1 slay if I didn’t have cumskin skin genes


yeh my bad bro i also wasn’t fat and ugly asf during hs

ur not the only one u narcy fuck, unironically you’re normie and can get a gf or a slay here and there if you were gym+nt maxxed


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Imagine being me and having acne during your hs years, I’d literally have 1 slay if I didn’t have cumskin skin genes


the acne pill is brutal


----------



## IHateMyself (Aug 17, 2021)

PingPong said:


> every girl that has been interested in me already lost their virginty. i really don't give a fuck tbh.


Yea this


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> yeh my bad bro i also wasn’t fat and ugly asf during hs
> 
> ur not the only one u narcy fuck, unironically you’re normie and can get a gf or a slay here and there if you were gym+nt maxxed


indeed @TraumatisedOgre is a high tier normie white passing
i'm subhuman so i'll continue rotting here


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Imagine being me and having acne during your hs years, I’d literally have 1 slay if I didn’t have cumskin skin genes


acne is dark triad.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> I’ve always been a bit non NT


Everyone on here is


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> View attachment 1275001


nah I’m serious lol
I used to care a lot before but am desensitized now tbh 
subliminals like these really help


----------



## R@m@ (Aug 17, 2021)

anger is a human feeling it consumes you


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> nah I’m serious lol
> I used to care a lot before but am desensitized now tbh
> subliminals like these really help



@looksmaxxer234 moment


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Everyone on here is


some more than others, also normies are more weird than people here assume 

they just lack the openness trait and don’t share any information that makes them seem vulnerable in any regard, normies are more dark triad than bluepilled users here know, psl users cope with dark triad whilst not being able to see how dark triad average normie is


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> anger is a human feeling it consumes you


So is rape


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> indeed @TraumatisedOgre is a high tier normie white passing
> i'm subhuman so i'll continue rotting here


you bone mog


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> you bone mog







doubt it 
@TraumatisedOgre is basically chad in comparison to me


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1275007
> 
> doubt it
> @TraumatisedOgre is basically chad in comparison to me


stop the larp! this ain’t you


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 17, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> low t


Probably


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> stop the larp! this ain’t you


my subhumanity makes you think i'm larping


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Over


You’re just too focused on what you will never have no reason to even get mad you’re never going to fuck jbs


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Aug 17, 2021)

africancel said:


> View attachment 1275001


my nigga what else can we do


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> yeh my bad bro i also wasn’t fat and ugly asf during hs
> 
> ur not the only one u narcy fuck, unironically you’re normie and can get a gf or a slay here and there if you were gym+nt maxxed


Being fat means you were volcel

I was active and rlly good at sports, I owned everyone in the beep test, I was at a very high level fitness wise yet cause of my subhuman cumskin acne genes I was invisible from 14-17 during the most important hs years

Girls went from occasionally smiling at me to completely ignoring me cause I looked like a burnt sack of malformed shit, it completely ruined my confidence

I thought that afterwards I could still make it but it’s over now, having shit teen years crippled me


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Being fat means you were volcel
> 
> I was active and rlly good at sports, I owned everyone in the beep test, I was at a very high level fitness wise yet cause of my subhuman cumskin acne genes I was invisible from 14-17 during the most important hs years
> 
> ...


you’re such a fucking bitch, if you want real advice and are willing to listen PM me we can talk. you have to listen and incorporate methods that will actively improve your life  acne is MINOR 

i guarantee u had better circumstances than me


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i guarantee u had better circumstances than me


He's chang


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> He's chang


he’s crying about some spots on his face meanwhile same age i was kicked out and homeless


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> you’re such a fucking bitch, if you want real advice and are willing to listen PM me we can talk. you have to listen and incorporate methods that will actively improve your life  acne is MINOR
> 
> i guarantee u had better circumstances than me


I had @native tier acne even acne products couldn’t save me, I still have acne scars to this day 

I’m lucky that my acne magically just disappeared around 17 but it was far too late

I could’ve had a cute gf in hs and had unforgettable experiences that shaped my masculinity, self esteem etc so Rn I wouldn’t be an insecure piece of shit schizo


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I had @native tier acne even acne products couldn’t save me, I still have acne scars to this day
> 
> I’m lucky that my acne magically just disappeared around 17 but it was far too late
> 
> I could’ve had a cute gf in hs and had unforgettable experiences that shaped my masculinity, self esteem etc so Rn I wouldn’t be an insecure piece of shit schizo


so your acne is the reason why you were incel even at 17 when it fixed up how is that too late 

17 is a good age to lose v

i’m done listening to you on here, pm if you’re not going to be a defeatist cuck or don’t bother my guy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he’s crying about some spots on his face meanwhile same age i was kicked out and homeless


My acne was this bad, girls and even guys stopped talking to me cause I looked disgusting 

Completely ruined my confidence and I eventually felt like no one would ever accept me so I became a shy, apathetic cuck 

If I didn’t have it I never would’ve found this place, I’d be a semi NT, content guy with sexual experience probably playing COD with my social circle that I got due to not looking like a burnt potato


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How can you guys cope this hard? I rage everyday at my inceldom cause it’s not fair while you worship chads and self hate like cucks. Can’t believe no one here actually realises how unfair being incel actually is


So am i bro but what would we do. We have two options. Get surgery or go ER


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> so your acne is the reason why you were incel even at 17 when it fixed up how is that too late
> 
> 17 is a good age to lose v
> 
> i’m done listening to you on here, pm if you’re not going to be a defeatist cuck or don’t bother my guy


I finished hs at 17 so I didn’t have that environment anymore, after hs it becomes so hard to get a gf since foids can use tinder, plus they hAve experience so they hate virgins

im not trying to be defeatist i genuinely can’t get laid rn, I descended hard recently, if I still looked like I did 2 years ago i wouldn’t be like this, u don’t know my situation, I’d even try Rn if I was normie or even slightly below average


----------



## Lux (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I finished hs at 17 so I didn’t have that environment anymore, after hs it becomes so hard to get a gf since foids can use tinder, plus they hAve experience so they hate virgins


go to college theory


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

I don’t know why people gaslight me. They call me ugly incel when they’re arguing with me but when I complain in a thread like this they say I’m some mentalcel chadlite volcel


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I don’t know why people gaslight me. They call me ugly incel when they’re arguing with me but when I complain in a thread like this they say I’m some mentalcel chadlite volcel


DM pics op.
I'll give you an honest rating


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> DM pics op.
> I'll give you an honest rating


I don’t send pics I’m too ugly


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I don’t send pics I’m too ugly


Do it faggot.
"I'm too ugly"
I'm ugly too.
Now don't be a low t cuck and send me a pic


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> take the buddha pill nd calm down..desperate dog


op is melodramatic imo 
there are way worse things than being incel


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 17, 2021)

I never cared about that shit tbh, im extremely anti social even as a kid.not due to anxiety but i dont care about other people unless theyre very close to me

i do get angry at the smallest things tho like bumping into a desk makes me throw a fit, latino shit tbf @kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## Esteban1997 (Aug 17, 2021)

remember that everyone of us will one day become old and our looks will fade away


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> op is melodramatic imo
> there are way worse things than being incel


Being incel isn’t just not being able to fuck women 

Every interaction you are at a disadvantage , people don’t take you seriously and will not want to associate with you men included. It’s so hard to develop intimate relationships which are key to keeping people happy.

It ruins people’s lives cause no one accepts them


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Being incel isn’t just not being able to fuck women
> 
> Every interaction you are at a disadvantage , people don’t take you seriously and will not want to associate with you men included
> 
> It ruins people’s lives cause no one accepts them


Nah now you’re coping 
Most men don’t care about other men’s looks and will respect you if you make something of yourself


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I never cared about that shit tbh, im extremely anti social even as a kid.not due to anxiety but i dont care about other people unless theyre very close to me
> 
> i do get angry at the smallest things tho like bumping into a desk makes me throw a fit, latino shit tbf @kjsbdfiusdf


I’m not anti social I’m just ugly so I want to talk to people but I can’t so I’m in constant pain

I want to just have a social circle, have a nice girl to talk to, I want to feel accepted, I want to know what it’s like to have an irl human being smile and like me for who I am 

I can never have that


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> Nah now you’re coping
> *Most men don’t care about other men’s looks and will respect you if you make something of yourself*


This forum is proof thats cope


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> op is melodramatic imo
> there are way worse things than being incel


Nope there isn't!


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> This forum is proof thats cope


that’s why I said most men 
everyone here is a mentally ill abused dog


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I’m not anti social I’m just ugly so I want to talk to people but I can’t so I’m in constant pain
> 
> I want to just have a social circle, have a nice girl to talk to, I want to feel accepted, I want to know what it’s like to have an irl human being smile and like me for who I am
> 
> I can never have that


female trait tbh
become sigma male and get on ur grindset


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Nope there isn't!


you’re a tall cumskin so automatically living life on tutorial mode 
don’t ever quote me again


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


the thing is your subhuman and we are not buddy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> that’s why I said most men
> everyone here is a mentally ill abused dog


Everyone here is a *human being *

it’s in our nature to dislike people with shit genes, why do u have Depp in ur pfp and not Galileo


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Everyone here is a *human being *
> 
> it’s in our nature to dislike people with shit genes, why do u have Depp in ur pfp and not Galileo


I’ve had ugly dudes in my pfp before so that’s irrelevant
and good genes aren’t just looks jfl
guys like Galileo, Tesla, Newton etc did way more for humanity combined than every good looking person


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> op is melodramatic imo
> there are way worse things than being incel


theres nothing worse then being incel except being tortured or something but even if u were chad and being tortured atleast you would be remembered in a good way


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 17, 2021)

I was born and my life was over


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> theres nothing worse then being incel except being tortured or something but even if u were chad and being tortured atleast you would be remembered in a good way


you wouldn’t even know so stfu 
tall and white = opinion disregarded


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> I’ve had ugly dudes in my pfp before so that’s irrelevant
> and good genes aren’t just looks jfl
> guys like Galileo, Tesla, Newton etc did way more for humanity combined than every good looking person


Ye obvs they had good genes but usually having a gud face is an indicator you’re healthy and have good physical ability, also positive personality traits like “being charming, smart, nice, etc”

In hs no one cares about ur grades only ur appearance so the genes they care about are your face


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> I’ve had ugly dudes in my pfp before so that’s irrelevant
> and good genes aren’t just looks jfl
> guys like Galileo, Tesla, Newton etc did way more for humanity combined than every good looking person


Oh and by the way. Check out this video's about an autistic chadlite. He's truly autistic with low functioning autism. Screams and acts like an ape.
I feel sorry for him but he too has bad genes.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Ye obvs they had good genes but usually having a gud face is an indicator you’re healthy and have good physical ability, also positive personality traits like “being charming, smart, nice, etc”
> 
> In hs no one cares about ur grades only ur appearance so the genes they care about are your face


TL DR: they only care about genes in your looks department especially the face.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Oh and by the way. Check out this video's about an autistic chadlite. He's truly autistic with low functioning autism. Screams and acts like an ape.
> I feel sorry for him but he too has bad genes.


He’s an outlier, gl people are usually smarter and more NT because they have good genes all around


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> He’s an outlier, gl people are usually smarter and more NT because they have good genes all around


Yeah. But I'm talking about this severely autistic due. But for all we know his condition could have been caused by vaccines


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Yeah. But I'm talking about this severely autistic due. But for all we know his condition could have been caused by vaccines


he was probably always like that if it was vaccines his parents would’ve noticed he went from normal to full blown autism right after getting vaccinated


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> you wouldn’t even know so stfu
> tall and white = opinion disregarded


most of these pussies never went outside or never been through a hard situation hence these keyboard warrior automatically cry "muh im the worst cuz i cant get a hairy pussy "..which litterly looks like a axe scare
desprate horny dogs.."other men care about looks in friendship" nigga thats not friendship then


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> he was probably always like that if it was vaccines his parents would’ve noticed he went from normal to full blown autism right after getting vaccinated


Yeah.
Bro.
Being a terrorist is the most based thing in the world


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> most of these pussies never went outside or never been through a hard situation hence these keyboard warrior automatically cry "muh im the worst cuz i cant get a hairy pussy "..which litterly looks like a axe scare
> desprate horny dogs.."*other men care about looks in friendship" nigga thats not friendship then*


You worship Salludon like a 12 year old girl in 2012 for Justin Bieber even tho you’ve never interacted, what an irony


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

Ryan said:


> most of these pussies never went outside or never been through a hard situation hence these keyboard warrior automatically cry "muh im the worst cuz i cant get a hairy pussy "..which litterly looks like a axe scare
> desprate horny dogs.."other men care about looks in friendship" nigga thats not friendship then


exactly jfl
obviously if you’re good looking you’ll get haloed in interactions, and both men/women will treat you better but these niggas blow it out of proportion jfl
ugly/normie guys irl get along just fine and have friends and live a fulfilling life etc
everybody on this site is just a whiny bitch Tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

Copeful said:


> exactly jfl
> obviously if you’re good looking you’ll get haloed in interactions, and both men/women will treat you better but these niggas blow it out of proportion jfl
> ugly/normie guys irl get along just fine and have friends and live a fulfilling life etc


How come you don’t consider the opinions of tall white men valid if u rlly think looks don’t matter that much in this topic


----------



## Ryan (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You worship Salludon like a 12 year old girl in 2012 for Justin Bieber even tho you’ve never interacted, what an irony


so whats that have to do with ur despration for pussy..im a looksmaxer nd blackpilled so automatically i admire him..nd i have interected with him many times jfl


----------



## Copeful (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> How come you don’t consider the opinions of tall white men valid if u rlly think looks don’t matter that much in this topic


 I was trolling them tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Aug 17, 2021)

It’s over


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 17, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> wagecucking to pay for surgeries is probably better than being an angry rotter


----------



## Deleted member 13746 (Aug 17, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


I'm too Ogremaxxed too care.


----------



## evap0 (Aug 18, 2021)

calm down bro there r other ways to be happy go get good at a video game or smth


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 18, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


Because i cucked a guy who took his gf virginity by fucking her in the ass on a parking lot a week before


----------



## studiocel (Aug 18, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> sometimes cope, girls who used to bark and beg on text now treat me like i don’t exist jfl
> 
> women forget you much quicker than you think, even if they are virgins and you lost it with them


Most women have the ability to move on very fast unkess you are Chad because they have so many options


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 18, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> You didn't take the virginity of that girl you liked, other men did that. You were never given the chance to kiss that girl and feel your dick slide in some nice young pussy, you missed out on that. People secretly smirk at your sickly failo dominated recessed face but won't ever tell you right to your face, leaving you with constant doubts and insecurity.
> 
> You missed out on so much all because of the way your face looks, something you yourself never had control over.
> 
> How are most of you not in constant rage and depression over this? This shit fucking sucks. I have to spend thousands on surgeries just to get treated better by girls and have sex.


If you think like that, you might as well be angry your entire life or just off yourself at every injustice you face.
Fact is, life doesn’t always go the way you’d like it to, so you can either, accept that and try to turn the odds of life into your favor or just wail in your own misery.


----------

